# JDBC Oracle Fehler, zugriff auf datenbank (Cluster)



## eddy (17. Apr 2007)

ich habe ein problem,

ich programmiere ein programm was auf eine Oracle Datenbank zugreift.
Die Datenbank steht in einem Cluster, das heißt der Cluster verteilt die anfragen auf die zwei gleichen Datenbanken auf zwei unterschiedlichen Rechnern.

Meine anwendung läuft auf einem Tomcat (JSP).

Den Connect und so bekomme ich hin, auch meine SQL abfragen stimmen.

Nachdem ich mich aber einmal verbunden habe, kann ich mich kein zweites mal zur Datenbank verbinden.

Warum geht das nicht? :bahnhof: 


Benutze JDBC und den ojdbc14.jar treiber von Oracle!
Mein ConnectString sieht so aus:

```
(DESCRIPTION = (ADDRESS_LIST = (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = TCP)(HOST = 192.168.1.6)(PORT = 1521)) (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = TCP)(HOST = 192.168.1.7)(PORT = 1521))) (LOAD_BALANCE = yes) (CONNECT_DATA = (SERVICE_NAME = test) (FAILOVER_MODE = (TYPE = SELECT) (METHOD = BASIC) (RETRIES = 2) (DELAY = 2))))
```


Bitte helft mir  :roll:  :roll:


Fehler

```
Fehler JDBC_Verbindung (verbinden) : E/A-Exception: Connection refused(DESCRIPTION=(ERR=1153)(VSNNUM=168822016)(ERROR_STACK=(ERROR=(CODE=1153)(EMFI=4)(ARGS='(ADDRESS=(PROTOCOL=TCP)(HOST=192.168.1.5)(PORT=1521))'))(ERROR=(CODE=305)(EMFI=1))))
```


----------



## abollm (17. Apr 2007)

Hi,

welche DB-Version und hast den wirklich den letzten JDBC-Treiber?

Ansonsten, schau einfach mal bei Metalink vorbei. Dazu sind einige Einträge vorhanden.


----------



## eddy (17. Apr 2007)

abollm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> welche DB-Version und hast den wirklich den letzten JDBC-Treiber?
> 
> Ansonsten, schau einfach mal bei Metalink vorbei. Dazu sind einige Einträge vorhanden.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort  adollm,
du meinst sicher metalink von oralce, da habe ich leider kein account.

Also meine Oracle Datenbanken, sind zwei 10g Oracle Datenbanken die in einem Cluster stehen.

Wie finde ich heraus ob ich den letzten und neusten JDBC treiber habe?


----------



## abollm (17. Apr 2007)

eddy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die schnelle Antwort  adollm,
> du meinst sicher metalink von oralce, da habe ich leider kein account.
> 
> Also meine Oracle Datenbanken, sind zwei 10g Oracle Datenbanken die in einem Cluster stehen.
> ...



Hm, das ist schlecht, dass du da keinen Account hast. Ich muss heute leider noch eine Terminsache erledigen, sonst würde ich für dich dort einmal intensiver schauen. Zum Treiber würde ich dir raten, auf den Seiten von Oracle nachzusehen, welche Version die letzte ist. Ich vermut, dass man anhand des Dateistempels und der Dateigröße ggf. einen Anhaltswert erhält.

Auf die Schnelle hatte ich in Metalink nur einige Links gefunden, die mit der gleichen Fehlermeldung zu tun hatten und bei denen jeweil sdas Stichwort des neuesten JDBC-Treibers fiel. Es gibt aber offenbar noch andere Ursachen für diese Fehlermedlung.

Wenn du bis ca. 18:00 Uhr warten kannst, dann schaue ich ab da noch einmal nach. Ansonsten schau einmal im OTN (Oracle Technology Network nach), da kann jeder suchen.

Hth


----------



## eddy (17. Apr 2007)

abollm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du bis ca. 18:00 Uhr warten kannst, dann schaue ich ab da noch einmal nach. Ansonsten schau einmal im OTN (Oracle Technology Network nach), da kann jeder suchen.




Wenn du das machen könntest, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.
Bin leider schon 18Uhr zu einem anderen Termin verabredet, denke aber das ich 23Uhr wieder am PC sitze.

Würde mich dann über neue Infos freuen.


----------



## abollm (18. Apr 2007)

eddy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> abollm hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				eddy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> abollm hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier zu früher Stunde noch etwas dazu, was ich gerade in Metalink gefunden habe:
Zitat:
#Bug:2427185 JDBC THIN DRIVER & SERVER SIDE LOAD BALANCING DOESN'T WORK ON RAC.

Note:275155.1 JDBC Thin Client Does Not Support Redirection
Listener re-direction causing error in JDBC thin client when Load balancing and Dedicated server is used.

Note:213412.1 posted at Metalink specified how Connect Failover can be implemented with JDBC thin client.

Bug:2834792 JDBC Thin can have trouble connecting to cluster when ADDRESS_LIST used


You could try switching to MTS and then using next string:

url=”jdbcracle:thin(DESCRIPTION=
(ADDRESS_LIST=(ADDRESS=(PROTOCOL=TCP)(HOST=EAGNWE01)(PORT=1521))
(ADDRESS=(PROTOCOL=TCP)(HOST=EAGNWE02)(PORT=1521)))
(LOAD_BALANCE=on)
(CONNECT_DATA=(SERVER=SHARED)(SERVICE_NAME=QFAST)))” #

Vielleicht hilft es.
Gruß


----------

